# looking for an old shipmate brocklebank



## w mather (Jan 12, 2010)

i am looking for d.dougan third engineer manaar whom i last seen in dundee
when she was in with jute 1965 or anyone with information who knew me
i was a fiver on the manaar and thought it was a good ship and good
memories bill mather


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

A warm welcome from a ex Brock man now living in Canada . Lots of Brocks here; enjoy the trip . 
Derek


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard from Brisbane in Oz have a great trip and meet the crew.


----------

